# DANCING BED ON AIR!



## HYDRO909

:wow: :biggrin: :wow: 
WE DO IT ALL! FROM BASIC AIR BAG SETUPS TO WILD FULL FRAME OFF BUILDS! SHOPS BEEN OPEN FOR OVER 20 YRS AND A WELL KNOWN AND RESPECTED SHOP IN THE IE

HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS

FROM DIY PARTS AND SALES TO BUILDS!
909 923 5553


----------



## goinlow

top notch work as always !!!


----------



## HYDRO909

thanks man!... we got three truck frames were workin on right now wait till u see them out! :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

Sweet


That makes 2 air bed dancers 

Think USA motorsports did one up to.I think it was them


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Dec 23 2010, 02:03 PM~19403048
> *thanks man!... we got three truck frames were workin on right now wait till u see them out! :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909

hopposonline.com
909 923 5553


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 23 2010, 03:00 PM~19404220
> *Sweet
> That makes 2 air bed dancers
> 
> Think USA motorsports did one up to.I think it was them
> *


the blue s10?


----------



## DETACHED

looks good im not a big fan of the link bars thin bars scare me but thats me


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Dec 23 2010, 09:39 PM~19406655
> *looks good im not a big fan of the link bars thin bars scare me but thats me
> *


dom tubing plus the added structural abilitys of it being round 


the stock control arms on a cutlass are weaker then those


----------



## KingsWood

This is the first build in Air Suspensions that has caught my eye in a long time. I'm looking forward to the outcome on this build.


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Dec 23 2010, 09:19 PM~19407086
> *This is the first build in Air Suspensions that has caught my eye in a long time. I'm looking forward to the outcome on this build.
> *


x2 :biggrin: mofo


----------



## BAGGD

Saweeeet!!!


----------



## HYDRO909

the link bars are all dom tubing! hahah

ill post more pics up as we get further along!

we also got 2 more that were doing at the same time

2 s-10's and a 97 duelly


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

You should get a more aggressive response with the air cylinders . Especially if you get the push pull effect going . On ours we just ran regular bags , 1 -6 gallon tank and a 480 compressor . Works like a champ ! Heres a few vids I found .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d18YEGfClgA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxPxnH_BWXQ&feature=related


----------



## robncheal

Ummm did I hear the FIRST EVER air bed dancer????? I feel it getting hot in heeeeeeeeere! Now if you can bring back the spinning bed with a air powered fluid mixing motor??????? Ah shoot I gave away................. Never the less awesome work guys! BTW videos of your work pays the bills!!!!!!!



One more thing! If you could paste your vids in the "time for some action" topic would be awesome!


Happy New Year


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Dec 29 2010, 12:43 PM~19449201
> *Ummm did I hear the FIRST EVER air bed dancer?????  I feel it getting hot in heeeeeeeeere!  Now if you can bring back the spinning bed with a air powered fluid mixing motor???????  Ah shoot I gave away.................  Never the less awesome work guys!  BTW videos of your work pays the bills!!!!!!!
> One more thing!  If you could paste your vids in the "time for some action" topic would be awesome!
> Happy New Year
> *





:thumbsup: Art does sick work . Not tryin to whore his topic , just tryin to hype up the air forum .


----------



## robncheal

Just go to DAWGN OR TIME FOR SOME ACTION TOPICS AND whore it up!

No worries i get what you saying! Much respect!


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigjake281

What size steel did u make the rackk out of?


----------



## HYDRO909

hopposonline.com 909 923 5553
11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762


----------



## bigjake281

dude what size steel did u use


----------



## HYDRO909

Hoppos Custom Suspension works
11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762
phone: 909 923 5553

Need to order parts ? call us today to place ur order on the phone!

INCOME TAX SPECIALS!

(all items below are on sale till the end of feb 2011) 
(new specials will be posted after feb 2011)
_______________________

HYDRO KIT (INSTALLED)

-F-B-C-C-
-2 CHROME PUMPS
-6 BATTERIES
-8-10" CLY
-COIL OVER W/ POWER BALLS
-ZOLOTONED TRUNK!
-INSTALLED

$2,000
________________________

2 PUMP CHROME HYDRO KIT
-F-B-C-C-
-2 CHROME PUMPS
-8-10" CLY
-COIL OVER W/ POWER BALLS

$899.00

__________________________





AIR KIT

-F-B
-1 444 VIAIR COMPRESSOR
-1 5 GALLON TANK
-4 VALVES
-PSI SWITCH
-4 BAGS
-BRACKETS
-FITTINGS
-AIR LINE
-ZOLOTONED TRUNK

STARTING AT $2,000
__________________________



PARTS!

COILS 140 SHIPPED 
3 1/2
4 1/2
(48 u.s. states excludes hawaii, alaska, puerto rico)
__________________________

8" comp cly (USA MADE)(RAW)
-1/2 PORT


----------



## HYDRO909

those 2 frame are back from powder coat! see u guys at ff!


tax time rush has started get in before its to late dont pass up on the deals!

many many more things on sale!
909 923 5553
11195 s central ave ontario ca

stop by to check out the newly redone showroom!

hoppos ttmft


----------



## HYDRO909

11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762 
909 923 5553 give us a call for parts and pricing!


----------



## HYDRO909

need air parts?.. we can ship to you or will call or see us at forbidden fantesy in perris! this weekend!

hoppos 909 923 5553


----------



## HYDRO909

both frames are back from power coat and now waiting on chrome for assembely!

need air parts?..
stop by we cater to every one diy or full builds


hoppos 909 923 5553 inland empires mainstay for over 20 yrs!

we offer shipping (usa and internatinal!)


----------



## BOOM!




----------



## HYDRO909

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Mar 17 2011, 11:32 PM~20119197
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## HYDRO909

> _Originally posted by ********_@Mar 26 2011, 06:32 PM~20188334
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Range-low

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Dec 22 2010, 03:15 PM~19394737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 4 air cylinders like these shipped to 67212?


----------



## HYDRO909

120 for each cyl.

and shipping will be about 45$

525$ shipped to ur door!

give us a call over at hoppos if you wanna place that order

909 923 5553


----------



## HYDRO909

we have shipping avaiable
or local will call also

we accept credit/ atm/ paypal/ or we offer fianancing

call us up if you need any thing
909 923 5553
11195 s central ave ontario ca
91762


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

